# Group Costume Ideas??



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

hey all.

A bit of forward planning here.... say by errrm 5months, lol.
I was wondering if anyone had any good ideas for Group Costumes?
Number wise it can be anything from 4-9 people as we're not sure how many are going to join in the group but most people i know are fair game for it 
The group is a fairly balanced mix of males/females - both of which wouldn't be too fussed by cross dressing lol.



========================================================================

*So Far my list of ideas consists of:*

Malice in Wonderland (Malice, Mad Hatter, Rabbit, Cheshire Cat, Queen of Hearts, possibly a playing card too... ) 

Goth-version of Wizard of oz: (Dorothy with heart and brain missing/cut out, Tin Man, Scarecrow, Lion, Glinda, Wicked Witch, flying monkey) 

Nightmare Before Christmas: (Jack, Sally, Lock, Stock, Barrel, Oogie Boogie, Mayor etc)

Super Heroes or Villains: (Batman, Catwoman, Superman, Daredevil, Elektra etc)

The Addams Family: (Gomez, Morticia, Wednesday, Puggsley, Fester, Lurch, Cousin It etc)

Rocky horror: (although i think someone is already coming as Frank as theyre going to a rocky horror event before the party)

Dr Suess Characters: (Cat in the hat, grinch, thing 1 thing 2 etc)

Scooby Gang: (Fred, Daphne, Velma, Shaggy and ofc Scooby)


====================================================================

Any ideas will be welcomed!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Sounds like you've got a lot of good ideas. As much as I love super heroes, that one's not my favorite cause they seem kinda all thrown together, unless you were all X-men or something from the same group. My husband & I went as Mario & Princess Peach last year & we wanted friends to come as Luigi, princess daisy, wario, Boo, etc. We had friends do Addam's Family one time and it turned out good.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

So many good ideas! I would like to see your spin on Oz


----------



## Conman (Aug 7, 2008)

Heres some that ive seen at my party---

Gilligans Island Crew
Charlies Angels
Any well known rockband like The Beatles, The Stones, The Doors
80's wrestling icons-Hulk Hogan, Andre the Giant, ect.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Tetris pieces.


----------



## Conman (Aug 7, 2008)

-The Star Wars gang
-peter pan group
-Its only 2 people but Bevis and Butthead was really funny.
-A steroid enhanced dodgeball team


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

I like the idea of Malice In Wonderland


----------



## victoria1313 (Jan 29, 2009)

we had the "Village People" show up at our party
funny


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

Marvel Zombies!


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

one year at work, i had everyone in our dpt dress as part of a chain gang..it was fun because waling around at lunch we all stayed together and were one giant line of people.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Every time the Verizon network commercial comes on, I think that would be good for a group costume. A really _LARGE_ group costume. 

I like the Malice in Wonderland idea, also the Goth Wizard of OZ.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

the zombies from thriller 
slipknot
vikings


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

children of the damned


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

MHooch said:


> I like the Malice in Wonderland idea, also the Goth Wizard of OZ


I agree with MHooch. I'd stick with dark fairytales, since that idea is less common and the options are nearly endless; you could have a cracked Humpty Dumpty, rotten Peter Pumpkin Eater, Little Miss Muffet with spiders crawling all over her, and so on. Also, there are some costumes coming out this year called 'The Wicked of Oz', which might be just what you're looking for (Search: wicked of oz - Costumes), as well as Rubie's ongoing 'Unhappily Ever After' line (Welcome To Rubie's!)


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks guys!!! you've all been a great help!
The group has now diminished to approximately 3-4 of us... so I suspect new Ideas will emerge soon!


----------



## shopcomparecostumes (Jul 7, 2009)

I think your ideas are great. I would have not thought about some of those. I think you can work with those ideas already.


----------



## Demon-Nerd (Sep 5, 2009)

I have 2 ideas based on the "_Friday the 13th_" movies.

Jason and some hacked-up camp counselors.

Hacked-up victims in WWJD Tshirts
that's "What Would Jason Do?" 

Or combine the 2

(In the interests of full disclosure, I do have some of these shirts on my CafePress site, but there are others.)

the ghost children form "_Coraline_"

the ragdolls from "_9_"


----------



## Einbinder (Sep 15, 2009)

The X-men idea sounds great! Last year we had a crew of people as different bottles of liquor/beer - we were the traveling bar.


----------



## tiki07 (May 2, 2007)

*children of the corn*

we have done something like this in the past...obviously its not a "group" but a group of people make it really creepy when you get them all looking like the children of the corn...and those fake contact lenses are a trip!


----------



## tiki07 (May 2, 2007)

MHooch said:


> Every time the Verizon network commercial comes on, I think that would be good for a group costume. A really _LARGE_ group costume.
> 
> I like the Malice in Wonderland idea, also the Goth Wizard of OZ.


OMG- that is a GREAT idea...I might steal that! maybe I'll make them a little more like "you can't hear me now" and dress them all like they are zombies of verizon...


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I like the Malice in Wonderland idea


----------



## amylovesgumby (Sep 22, 2009)

*Fun group costume ideas*

Scry and others,
If you have a group of mixed genders, here are two more ideas you might want to try: trailer park trash and circus sideshow freaks. A few years ago my department at work did both of these (different years) and had tons of fun and got lots of laughs. I've written up detailed explanations of how to create different costumes for both types of groups for another site. 

You can read it here:

Funny Group Halloween Costume Ideas - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com

Have fun!


----------



## grim_death (Sep 21, 2009)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/82188-2-ideas-i-would-like-share.html

i posted something on a good group costume insted of reposting it i'll just post the link


----------



## grim_death (Sep 21, 2009)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/82188-2-ideas-i-would-like-share.html

i posted something on a good group costume insted of reposting it i'll just post the link


----------



## corsairgryl (Nov 15, 2008)

all the ideas so far are great, add a bit of steampunk for a added twist...


----------

